# feeding whilst on holiday



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 28, 2005)

hi, just wondering what you all do when you have be away from your mantids for a week or so. how do you get them fed?

would it work to attach tubes up to my fruit fly culture so that like one came though every few hours or something, i could test it i suppose...


----------



## Isis (Nov 28, 2005)

When you must leave your mantids just get some pupaes of flies and put into mantis boxes. The flies will be hatching when you will be off and mantids will have food constantly ^^


----------



## scitch (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah that sounds like a good way when they hatch the mantis gets fed


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, of coruse you could go for the Graham Smith option; the automatic feeding system  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2005)

I just throw like an extra cricket in there and they are fine.


----------



## Obie (Nov 28, 2005)

I just feed em well before I leave and throw in an extra roach (roaches can live for weeks in a mantis container and are no danger to the mantis). If I'm going to be gone for more than a week, I also lower the temps to around 20 degrees (68F) and turn off the lights.


----------

